# Did anyone buy HEATHERETTE Smooth Harmony beauty powder?



## MisaMayah (Apr 29, 2008)

I have checked out the swatch thread for it already but need more info!!

How is the colour on, I dont own any beauty powders so texture-wise what is it like. Can it work like a bronzer or to contour or gives a glow etc..??

Would it suit NC43-45/NW35??

Is it worth getting or is there something better from MAC?

TIA!


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (Apr 29, 2008)

I bought this and I love it!!! The texture is super smooth and it can be used for contouring and as a bronzer,I use it for both.I mostly use it as a bronzer for when I want a sunkissed glowy look.Im a nc30/nc35 and it shows up on my skintone pretty good and you can layer it to get a darker color.You should definitely get and plus the packaging is super cute!


----------



## MsCocoa (May 1, 2008)

I'm NC50 and I use it as a pressed powder all over the texture is really nice and if gives a soft glow, I reckon it would look good on your skintone as a natural daily bronzer. I mostly bought it for the packaging though!


----------



## aziajs (May 2, 2008)

I did and returned it.  It made my skin oily and brought out every pore and fine line on my face.  I'm only 27 and I looked 40 with that stuff on.


----------



## jilliandanica (May 2, 2008)

I bought it and I like it a lot. It's not HG status for me but it's a nice alternative to my NARS Laguna bronzer. The texture is matte and pretty sheer in color payoff so it's great for subtle bronzing. I would layer NARS Orgasm blush or Hundred Degrees Pearlizer over it and I got a really nice soft glow.


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 3, 2008)

I wasn't impressed by the Heatherette beauty powders.  And I was super sad cause I really, really wanted one.  I didn't think that colors complimented my skin very well.


----------



## Tashona Helena (May 5, 2008)

One of my favorite MAC MUA's told me that she thought the powders from Heatherette don't do anything spectacular for us WOC, and she honestly told me this after I was like, "omg I want it so bad [primary for the casing haha].  I tried swatching smooth harmony on my skin and it was like...nothing.  I'm a little bit darker than the girl who advised me so I know she probably had about the same dilemma.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 5, 2008)

I'm NC35 and I use it EVERYDAY for countouring and then i do my blush/bronzer. it works amazingly.


----------



## dominichulinda (May 5, 2008)

I love it! It gives you a nice glow...and I think for paler girls it can work as a bronzer..just like the MSF can work as a bronzer...

it reminds me of the l'oreal glam bronzer in seductive sunset...

I use it almost daily...for warmth.

and I mention on YT that you can add like a base to your cheeks..like a cream light blush..and add that and it will def. pop! for any skin tones


----------



## thelove4tequila (May 5, 2008)

Hmmm, well I'm NC35 and I don't care for it. I intended to use it as a bonzer/contour but it looks too orange on me! I tried and tried but it just doesn't work for me. So I have to find a new use for it somehow.


----------



## dominichulinda (May 5, 2008)

go to this link and look at some views 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://makeupalley.com/product/showr...ressed_Powders


----------



## User67 (May 10, 2008)

I'm NC42 & use it as a matte bronzer. I also love it for contouring my nose.


----------



## Brittni (May 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_I love it! It gives you a nice glow...and I think for paler girls it can work as a bronzer..just like the MSF can work as a bronzer...

it reminds me of the l'oreal glam bronzer in seductive sunset...

I use it almost daily...for warmth.

and I mention on YT that you can add like a base to your cheeks..like a cream light blush..and add that and it will def. pop! for any skin tones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Agreed! I'm very pale and I was scared it would be too harsh but it's really lovely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it actually shows up, unlike Alpha Girl! ;@


----------



## val-x (May 10, 2008)

I'd use it as a contour and maybe a bronzer(I'm NC20)


----------



## clamster (May 10, 2008)

I am an NC40 and I am very glad I bought this. From my research Alpha Girl doesn't show up well on darker skintones. Smooth Harmony is perfect for me because it's not shimmer/glittery but adds a nice smooth blendable color. It's just a little darker then my skin tone but it's nice for natural contouring. If my sunscreen is too white I wear this and it helps my face return to my natural color, where if I were to put a foundation over a white sunscreen my face would still look pale.


----------



## MisaMayah (May 11, 2008)

thank you everyone! I've ordered the Smooth Harmony yay! Cant wait =)


----------

